# Shades of Silver?



## YB SLOE (May 1, 2002)

How many different shades of silver are there? I see Titanium Silver, Aspen Silver, Arctic Silver, and plain ol' silver. Are there really differences in the shades? Or do the color names just vary with different years? 

I'm confused.


----------



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

YB SLOE said:


> *How many different shades of silver are there? I see Titanium Silver, Aspen Silver, Arctic Silver, and plain ol' silver. Are there really differences in the shades? Or do the color names just vary with different years?
> 
> I'm confused. *


Check out this site. It should answer any questions.....

http://www.zroadster.net/tim/colors/z379-velv.html


----------

